# Is this anacharis?



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

My wife, daughter and I went out for a walk today to give our new camera(woohoo, my first mirrorless digital) a try. We happen to live about a 5 minute walk away from one of the areas largest expanses of wetlands, which includes some pretty impressive ponds, marshes, and turtle nesting grounds. A duck was digging around underwater in one of the ponds we walked by, and this came up with him. Any Idea what it is? My first guess, it looks a bit like Anacharis, but I am not 100% because it's pretty worse for wear.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I looked very hard to see if the leaves had saw-toothed edges, and i couldn't see any. So, I think you have Eigeria densa, AKA Anacharis.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, no saw-tooth edges. It would make sense, being that it's on Oregon's noxious weed list.  
It looks like it may also be the more commonly found in NA, Elodea Canadensis.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

Egeria densa would have teeth on the margins, but not on the underside of the midrib. It's usually soft to the touch.
Hydrilla verticillata would have teeth on the margins AND on the underside of the midrib. It's usually rough to the touch.
Elodea canadensis would NOT have teeth on the margins or the underside of the midrib. Also usually has whorls of 3 or rarely 4, not more than that.

Egeria and Hydrilla are on many state noxious weed lists, so you may want to report it to your local Dept of Natural Resources or equivalent agency.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

Another thing to check is if it has tubers at the base. The duck you speak of may have been searching for tubers to eat. Of the three species I listed above, only Hydrilla produces tubers in the sediment.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Looks like a low light hard water easy version of Tonina fluviatillis. Haha, just joking. Can't really compare the two plants. It looks like Anacharis for sure...


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

BTW, Egeria, Elodea, and Hydrilla are all collectively referred to as Anacharis by many aquarium suppliers, though Hydrilla is now prohibited for sale, as it is now a federal noxious weed. Egeria is still legal to sell but the suppliers are banned from shipping to many states.


----------

